# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  مناكير التكسير

## دموع الغصون

مناكير التكسير 
حلو كتير وناعم 
أول شي بنحط الون الاساسي وفينا نحنا نسق ما نلتزم بيلي موجود وبعدها بنحك لون التكسير وبعدها بتكون الطبقة التالته طبقة شفافه لحتى يعطي لمعه اكتر

----------


## totoalharbi

ميرررررررسي حبيبتي كتييييير حلوين كلك زوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

يحلي ايامك 
مشكورة على المرور

----------


## (dodo)

بحب المناكير السادة بس عججبتني فكرة التكسير
مشكورة دموع

----------


## &روان&

حلوين بس بيضل المناكير السادة احلى 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

التكسير حلو لتغيير وحسب اللبسه مو دائما الساده حلو 
يعني حلو تغيري بطلتك و بلوك

----------

